# 911 SOS for pomp joe or oceanmaster



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

If anybody has their number will they please give it to me. 

Got randomly invited for a cobia trip but need some work on my cobia reels before sat.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

you could just "search" their names and PM them.......

just saying


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Good call...didnt think about that.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Joe's # is all over this forum too.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sent to you by PM


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Got it*

Got it...thanks guys! You da man Spooney!


----------

